

23 Go To Resources for Finding Great Code - Anon84
http://www.investintech.com/articles/coderesources/

======
cawel
Very few options for Ruby or Rails code in this list.

Only <http://www.hotscripts.com> has Rails resources.

And I can see no sites with Ruby resources.

------
pmorici
Certainly you will find code at those sites, but "great" code?

